# Impossible de jouer aux jeux sur facebook



## reeky (13 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour à toute la comunauté, 
Mon amie avait un petit PC portable, elle l'a donné et sur mes conseils (je voulais que comme moi elle ai un mac, qu'est ce que j'ai pas fait là) elle a acheté un ibook G4 sous OSX10.5.8 à processeur power PC et elle n'arrive pas à jouer aux jeux facebook ni lire les vidéos via facebook. 
il y a dessus un adobe reader mais quand on veut installer flash player 10 le  système refuse, j'ai donc téléchargé dans les archives et intallé adobe flash  player 9 mais on ne peut acceder aux jeux ni aux vidéos youtube,  dailymotion ou autre via facebook. 
AU SECOURS!!!!
est ce que quelqu'un a une solution à ce problème.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Invité (14 Octobre 2012)

on doit pouvoir niaiser FaceB avec ça, mais pour les jeux ?


----------



## reeky (15 Octobre 2012)

*Merci à "invité"*, je l'ai également trouvé sur macbidouille hier grace à un menbre nommé menhir56, c'est la bonne solution, ça marche pour les vidéos mais également pour les jeux donc plus de problème.
il faut simplement aller dans bibliothèque/internet plug-ins, enlever ce qui concerne flash player et le remplacer par le fichier contenu dans FPforFBPPC.zip que vous pouvez avoir en suivant le lien donné plus haut par "invité" ou celui ci-dessous (c'est le même fichier) et... ça marche!!!

l'autre lien pour le même fichier, au cas où:
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=352039&st=30&gopid=3667528&#entry3667528

Un grand *merci* à tous ceux qui donnent des solutions sans rien demander en échange...


----------



## esv^^ (16 Octobre 2012)

reeky a dit:


> Un grand *merci* à tous ceux qui donnent des solutions sans rien demander en échange...



Euh... C'est le principe d'un forum...


----------



## Invité (16 Octobre 2012)

Bah, ça fait toujours plaisir 
Contrairement à tous les gens qui s'enregistrent pour poster un soucis et se barrent comme des voleurs une fois leur cas résolu ! :mouais:


----------



## Lakies38 (18 Février 2014)

Bonsoir, 
J' aurai besoin de votre aide SVP ...!
J' ai acheter un pc Mac d' occasion et je n' y connait vrmt rien du tout.
Je me depatouille pour le basic mais ce pourquoi je viens ici, c'est que je n' arrive pas a jouer aux jeux facebook et je n' arrive pas a lire les videos .....
J' ai beau lire les messages si dessus, JE NE COMPRENDS RIIIIIEN et je commence vrmt a en avoir maaaaarre. 
J' ai essayé une solution proposé un peu plus haut mais ca ne marche pas ....
Si une bonne ame charitable serai susceptible de pouvoir m' aider ca serai vrmt cool.
D' avance, MERCIIII BP .

PS : Je ne sais pas quel Mac c' est, JE N' Y CONNAIT VRMT RIEN, desolé !!!


----------



## Invité (18 Février 2014)

Bah, sans connaitre il y a des moteurs de recherche pour savoir quel Mac on acheté, non ?
genre menu "pomme" à propos de ce Mac, ça doit être une réponse assez facile à trouver


----------



## Lakies38 (19 Février 2014)

Merci quand meme pr ta réponse  
Voila ce que ca ma donné : 

MAC OS X 
Version 10,5,8
Proc : 2,1 Ghz Power PC G5
Mem : 2,5 Go DDR2 SDRAM

Peux tu m' en dire plus stp ?!!
Merci bp.


----------



## Sly54 (19 Février 2014)

Lakies38 a dit:


> Je me depatouille pour le basic mais ce pourquoi je viens ici, c'est que je n' arrive pas a jouer aux jeux facebook et je n' arrive pas a lire les videos .....


Les jeux FB, c'est le bon fil (que je vais quand même déménager )

Pour les problèmes de lecture video, regarde les posts existants et si tu ne trouves pas la solution, alors crée ton fil. Mais dans le bon forum (Video)


----------



## pascalformac (19 Février 2014)

Lakies38 a dit:


> que je n' arrive pas a jouer aux jeux facebook et je n' arrive pas a lire les videos .....


certainement une affaire de flashplayer
et avec flashplayer il faut etre soigneux

s'il y en a déjà un 
desinstaller ( via le desinstalleur Adobe de la version installée)
puis en mettre un neuf
dans TON cas , OS ancien et processeur PPC ( ancien)
les derniers flashplayers ne marcheront *pas*

la seule solution est de ruser en faisant croire que le mac a flashplayer à jour
en installant un flashplayer modifié

voir là
http://forums.macg.co/internet-reseau/g5-ppc-flash-shockwave-1111032.html


----------



## Lakies38 (19 Février 2014)

Merci bp pr vos reponses, je vais voir la derniere solution proposee mais c'est pas gagner jss vraiment blonde ! 
Je vais l' amener a quelqu' un qui si connait ca sera plus simple je crois ...!
Je vous tiens au courant, mais encore merci bp


----------

